# SNL 2/27/10 Jennifer Lopez/Jennifer Lopez



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

And Now a Message from Quincy Jones
Jennifer Lopez Monologue
Gyne-Lotrimin Ladies World Cup of Curling 1987
Flags of the World (An SNL Digital Short)
Hollywood Dish
Telemundo Vancouver 2010
Undercover Celebrity Boss
Jennifer Lopez Performs
Weekend Update
..Top Stories
..Bobby Moynihan
..More Top Stories
..Governor David Paterson
Besos Y Lagrimas
Makin' Connections
Jennifer Lopez Performs
Smashmouth in the Closet
Car Horns and More
Closet Organizer

Oh they remade We Are The World and it sucked? YAWN. The hard core cold open suckage continues unabated.
An unsurprisingly mediocre monologue, but blessedly short at least.
Personally I think he should have stuck with vaginel as the pronouciation, it was funnier, but still I get a lot of laughs out of their classic ESPN series.

As far as the rest of it went, pretty ok, not terrible, no big laughs though.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Everyone In The Audience Clap Because Jennifer Lopez Gave Birth Thats So Unique And Rare For Human Beings


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I cracked up a few times during "Makin Connections" and "Smash Mouth" and thought first part of "Telemundo Olympics" was kinda funny, but it went on too long.

Monologue was super lame.

I do think this was better than her first hosting though. I remember that one as being literally every skit was Jennifer Lopez playing Jennifer Lopez.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I thought it was much better than recent episodes. Plus, the cold open was not political. Finally.

Car Horns and More, she really cracks me up.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I haven't seen it all yet, but I really liked the We Are the World sketch, even though they did it before for Michael Jordan's retirement from basketball. I also thought Flags of the World was great.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I made it up through Flags of the World and stopped watching. It was total caca up to that point. I don't know if I'll ever go back and watch the rest, because this was a really bad start.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I am not a J-Lo fan but I agree this was a better than usual episode. LOVED the we are the world spoof.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Rats. I was thinking, because the Olympics were still going, there wasn't going to be an SNL. I missed it.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Pretty bad overall. The only things I thought were funny were the ESPN classic segment (usually funny), Makin' Connections and Car Horns and More.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Rats. I was thinking, because the Olympics were still going, there wasn't going to be an SNL. I missed it.


Most, if not all, of it is on Hulu.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Smashmouth in the Closet

Was 1000x better 35 years ago when Gilda Radner did these skits.


----------



## speaker city (Sep 28, 2005)

I like how J Lo couldn't resist spinning around and showing off her ass during the monologue.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

I really liked "Flags of the World," and "Undercover Celebrity Boss" (the Steve Jobs and Richard Branson portions in particular).

I thought "Telemundo Olympics" was another good example of an "SNL" skit that has a good premise, but probably should have been a couple minutes shorter.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

ElJay said:


> I made it up through Flags of the World and stopped watching. It was total caca up to that point. I don't know if I'll ever go back and watch the rest, because this was a really bad start.


Did everyone have the goof during "Flags of the World" or just the east coast feed? They had the "I like to run over ppl with my car!" translation from the "Hollywood Dish" skit at the bottom of the screen right at the beginning of the short, and I thought, "Wow! Semifore is such a succinct language!" 

Eljay-you didn't miss much, brother! :down:

Loved the mis-pronunciation of Va-GINE-al cream by Jason Sudeikis, not once, not twice, but thrice. :up:

Fun fact-JLo's twins and Don Pardo (and I) all share a birthday-2/22 :^)


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

The best all time telling moment is at the end as J-Lo says goodnight.

Notice how the entire SNL regular cast ALL go nowhere near Jennifer Lopez during the sign off.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Hader's Eddie Vedder totally cracks me up (was equally awesome for Bunny Business). Plus Kristen's Gwen Stefani was pretty funny. The rest of the impressions for "We Are the World" weren't so good, though.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

DougF said:


> Hader's Eddie Vedder totally cracks me up (was equally awesome for Bunny Business). Plus Kristen's Gwen Stefani was pretty funny. The rest of the impressions for "We Are the World" weren't so good, though.


Would have been nice if they could have gotten Taylor Swift to do a cameo with her Shakira impression instead of using whatever that lame impression that was.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

I missed the ep - who did they have to introduce J-Lo's two musical numbers?

-- Don


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

I thought it was an above average episode overall.

The first highlight was "Flags of the World". For some reason, I thought is was so funny (and oddly catchy) that I ran the recording back and watched "Flags of the World" three times before proceeding with the episode.

Like several posters here, I thought the Telemundo Vancouver 2010 sketch was funny, but would have been perfect had it been a couple of minutes shorter.

Car Horns and More was absolutely hilarious!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> I missed the ep - who did they have to introduce J-Lo's two musical numbers?
> 
> -- Don


Wiig did the first one. I didn't catch who did the second one.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

busyba said:


> Wiig did the first one. I didn't catch who did the second one.


Keenan.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> Car Horns and More was absolutely hilarious!


I agree. She's done it with doorbells too, and it was just as funny.

And it always cracks me up when she says something that she doesn't quite understand, and ends it with a fading out 'whaaaa?'


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

So J-Lo is no longer high maintenance 'cause she's a stay-at-home mom?  We'd better interview her X nannies first.

Bad SNL overall, I only laughed at the Gyne-Lotrimin bit but even that is getting old.

They could have done a funny bit where J-Lo's kids have no ass..now that'd be hilarious.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Ment said:


> They could have done a funny bit where J-Lo's kids have no ass..now that'd be hilarious.


*LEAVE J-LO'S CHILDREN ALONE!!!*


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Flags of the World was hilarious. I watched that a number of times. I also really liked the We are the World sketch - mainly because it is so true the we are the world remake was awful. What has happend to Weekend Update - that has really sucked recently.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

busyba said:


> *LEAVE J-LO'S CHILDREN ALONE!!!*


Okay Chris  shall I call Da Amber-Lamps?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

SeanC said:


> Oh they remade We Are The World and it sucked? YAWN. The hard core cold open suckage continues unabated.


I liked this, then again, I thought the old SNL skits like this were great too.. (This one was not as good as those -- and they probably only did 2-3 of them but it *seems* like they did a lot more.)

Closet Organizer was funny again.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> I thought it was much better than recent episodes. Plus, the cold open was not political. Finally.
> 
> Car Horns and More, she really cracks me up.


I was happy to see a non-political cold open but I thought the imitations were pretty awful in this one.

Loved the Car Horns and More before J-Lo jumped in the skit.



Turtleboy said:


> I haven't seen it all yet, but I really liked the We Are the World sketch, even though they did it before for Michael Jordan's retirement from basketball. I also thought Flags of the World was great.


Flags of the World was pretty awesome. "Neo-Nazi Potsy Flag"



speaker city said:


> I like how J Lo couldn't resist spinning around and showing off her ass during the monologue.


+1 I forgot how hot she is. Fantastic body.



Donbadabon said:


> I agree. She's done it with doorbells too, and it was just as funny.
> 
> And it always cracks me up when she says something that she doesn't quite understand, and ends it with a fading out 'whaaaa?'


Love that. Cracked me up every time.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

This is better than most SNL cold openings which is odd since it's made up of old SNL actors who played presidents. I miss Phil Hartman.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I dont know why SNL waited 12 years to do a Smash Mouth skit. I havent heard them since high school.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Jesda said:


> I dont know why SNL waited 12 years to do a Smash Mouth skit. I havent heard them since high school.


I don't know why either but it had me laughing. It was so random when they first jumped out of the closet.


----------



## GTuck (May 23, 2004)

Smashmouth is right there, I can see their soul patches. Good stuff.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Where was Darrell Hammond? J-lo mentioned him in the sign off but I don't remember see him. Also it was kind of odd they reply closet organizer sketch as the last sketch. I thought it was going to lead into a new follow up sketch with J-lo.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Michael S said:


> Also it was kind of odd they reply closet organizer sketch as the last sketch.


I think they always keep a previously-aired commercial parody on standby in case the show runs a little short, but they usually don't have to use it.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

trainman said:


> I think they always keep a previously-aired commercial parody on standby in case the show runs a little short, but they usually don't have to use it.


Also in case it runs a little long... they may have had another skit to do but ran out of time for it; but they had enough time for a commercial parody.


----------

